# Duvall Bros Found Guilty



## Fisherman687

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Yeah, but wasn't he a dirtbag too? I read that book the day it came out, but forget the exact details about that guy. If I remember right, he wasn't exactly an innocent man in life. Not necessarily a guy you want to see released and move next door.


I spotted this old post while looking for the walleye, I sort of knew Bolzman, rode to work with him 2 or 3 times. Car pool to Bay City. One thing is that he never missed work, if my regular ride didn't show Bolzman would always give me a ride for free. I know he had in more time then me, over 20 years at G.M. at the time. I know that he had kids, he always talked out them.
Other then that he never talked much and worked a lot of hours.
He did mention his hunting deer, felons can't have guns so I would guess that he was not a felon.


----------



## William H Bonney

Fisherman687 said:


> ...
> He did mention his hunting deer, felons can't have guns so I would guess that he was not a felon.


:lol: Just kinda struck me funny...


----------



## symen696

swampbuck said:


> I havnt read the book. did the book give any indication of what/which group started the fight. From the info I have seen it sounded like a fight that got out of hand.
> 
> Unfortunately it is quite common for city folk to come up here thinking they own the place and disrespecting the locals. it sometimes results in a bad situation. Although killing them was way over the line and it sounds like they were lowlifes to begin with I suspect that may be how it started and why it took so long for the case to be solved.


 
Its also common for locals to do the same...Just because you live in the area doesnt mean you own the nearest 10000 acres....


----------



## football12

City folks, lmao you act like its another country last time I checked I could be there in three hours and its in the same state. For gods sake this is not in some remote location. These guys were scum and should have went to prison along time ago. The fact that people like that walked free for 18 yrs is "Ridiculous" I read the book they were all a bunch of bad people including the ones that never spoke up. I guess when people do that many drugs they forget what happened.


----------

